# Qiyi WuXia Review



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 27, 2017)

This cube is my new main. I absolutely love this cube. Tell me ways I can also improve my YouTube Channel (I only have 4 subs).


----------



## Tabe (Dec 27, 2017)

Not bad. Some recommendations:

1) Your theme music seems to cut off rather than ending properly

2) Lose the cube boxes in the shots

3) You seem to lose focus at times with your camera

4) Along with #3, lighting seems to come and go a little bit, too.

Overall, solid effort and look forward to seeing more.


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 27, 2017)

Tabe said:


> Not bad. Some recommendations:
> 
> 1) Your theme music seems to cut off rather than ending properly
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice!


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 27, 2017)

1) Totally agree, didn't even realise.....
2) The only reason I have them there is because I have a dirty wall behind it, I guess I'll clean that wall
3) Agreed
4) Agreed

Thank You!


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice review


----------



## Tabe (Dec 30, 2017)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> 2) The only reason I have them there is because I have a dirty wall behind it, I guess I'll clean that wall
> 
> Thank You!


If you need a nice, clean background, hang up a white bedsheet. Just make sure it's not wrinkled. 

And you're welcome


----------

